# sexy silhouette ;)



## invncblsonic143 (Oct 6, 2011)

Thaughts please : )







silohette


----------



## bennielou (Oct 6, 2011)

The idea is good, but it seems to be seriously out of focus.


----------



## pixilstudio (Oct 6, 2011)

looks like you have motion blur and you could use more contrast, you cut off her hand, and when you scrunch her belly like that you make her look thicker than she probably is


----------



## vtf (Oct 7, 2011)

I didn't even know cameras could go to f29. Pull that back to f8 or so. Light your subject with a flashlight or overhead light to set focus then switch it to manual. Raise/lower your shutter speed for the lighting you want. Have your subject when leaning arch her back with head pulled all the way back and down. Maybe one leg positioned straight out with toe pointed. Watch body parts and don't cut them off. Good start, keep at it. :thumbup:


----------



## Turkeysnood (Oct 7, 2011)

The differences between models and regular people: Models know when to tuck in their stomachs, thrust out their chest, crane their necks, etc.
The soft focus on the silhouette is not detrimental in my opinion. I would, perhaps, increase the contrast to get more tone separation.

That being said, I always remember the following quote: 
"One out of focus photo is a mistake, ten are an experiment, a hundred is a style"


----------



## shootermcgavin (Oct 7, 2011)

yeah the pose is not making her look as good as she could.  I would've photoshopped the hair that looks like a bulge on her forehead it's distracting for me.


----------



## willis_927 (Oct 7, 2011)

Turkeysnood said:


> The differences between models and regular people: Models know when to tuck in their stomachs, thrust out their chest, crane their necks, etc.
> "



Agreed. This would look much better with her arms back a bit (seperated from her body), chest out, and head back a bit (or as turkey said, "crane their necks")


----------



## invncblsonic143 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for the feed back guys ....that gives me something to work off of but as a first attempt at something like this i was expecting worse feed back haha


----------

